# Is there a driver for BCM43142 802.11b/g/n ?



## Shanthakumar (Oct 29, 2014)

I have a Dell Vostro 2520 Laptop.


```
# uname -a
FreeBSD freeBSD 10.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE #0 r260789: Thu Jan 16 22:34:59 UTC 2014 [EMAIL]root@snap.freebsd.org[/EMAIL]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC amd64
```

and


```
# pciconf -lbvc
<snip>
none2@pci0:7:0:0: class=0x028000 card=0x00161028 chip=0x436514e4 rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
vendor = 'Broadcom Corporation'
device = 'BCM43142 802.11b/g/n'
class = network
bar [10] = type Memory, range 64, base 0xf7c00000, size 32768, enabled
cap 01[40] = powerspec 3 supports D0 D1 D2 D3 current D0
cap 09[58] = vendor (length 120)
cap 05[48] = MSI supports 1 message, 64 bit
cap 10[d0] = PCI-Express 1 endpoint max data 128(128) link x1(x1)
speed 2.5(2.5) ASPM L1(L0s/L1)
ecap 0001[100] = AER 1 0 fatal 0 non-fatal 0 corrected
ecap 0002[13c] = VC 1 max VC0
ecap 0003[160] = Serial 1 000070ffffd99c2a
ecap 0004[16c] = Power Budgeting 1
</snip>
```

I have installed firmware for bwn(4) and added this to /boot/loader.conf

```
if_bwn_load="YES"
siba_bwn_load="YES"
```

My wireless is not yet supported.

```
# ifconfig
re0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
options=8209b<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,VLAN_HWCSUM,WOL_MAGIC,LINKSTATE>
ether e0:db:55:ad:f3:ba
inet 192.168.1.103 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.1.255
nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
media: Ethernet autoselect (100baseTX <full-duplex>)
status: active

lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
options=600003<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,RXCSUM_IPV6,TXCSUM_IPV6>
inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128
inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x2
inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000
nd6 options=21<PERFORMNUD,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
```

I had been using broadcom-wl-dkms while in Arch which worked well for my card. But I can't find an alternative for FreeBSD. I've tried converting Windows Drivers using ndisgen(8), that also didn't work. And I've tried everything in the other thread.

Any ideas?


----------



## BSDBernd (Oct 29, 2014)

Shanthakumar said:


> Any ideas?


Hi, I have a BCM43224 which is also not supported yet. Until that driver is written, I will run a small Linux distro using bhyve and let that deal with my wireless card, using my guest as a router.  We need to advertise more for FreeBSD, so that more people can write drivers. Not only are applications important concerning an OS, but also that it runs on your machine .


----------



## debanshuk (May 9, 2015)

I also have the same wifi card (BCM43142). Has anyone found/wrote a driver yet?


----------



## Oleg_NYC (May 8, 2016)

Is it still not possible to make the BCM43142 card work using _NDISulator?_


----------



## cpm@ (May 8, 2016)

To read:
https://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-wireless/2015-April/005691.html
https://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-wireless/2015-April/005775.html


----------



## Oleg_NYC (May 15, 2016)

cpm said:


> To read:
> https://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-wireless/2015-April/005691.html
> https://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-wireless/2015-April/005775.html



What was suggested in those email messages didn't help me. One person suggested we should edit siba_bwn.c in order to add the support for the Broadcom card that we have. Well, editing siba_bwn.c and recompiling the kernel didn't help me at all. So, I bought the Edimax 7811Un Wifi dongle, which works great on 10.3-STABLE, but for some unknown reason, works poorly on 11-CURRENT. On 11-CURRENT, I experience slow download speeds with this dongle. I can't use 10.3-STABLE since it doesn't support the GPUs of Haswell chips.


----------



## Oleg_NYC (May 15, 2016)

I actually solved the slow download speed problem on 11-CURRENT! All I had to do was to add 
	
	



```
hw.usb.urtwn.enable_11n="0"
```
 line to /boot/loader.conf. Now this dongle works just fine on 11-CURRENT.


----------



## cpm@ (May 16, 2016)

oleglelchuk,

Yes, some progress has been done but it isn't finished ATM, so buying a WiFi dongle is a good choice in any case.


----------

